# My reviews on the Ventrac.....



## lawntec (Aug 20, 2006)

I bought a 4131 - it came with duals, 72" deck, chain trencher, 3 pt hitch and a 58" broom.
I purchased after wards....Cab with heat, and 54" snow blower

Overall....top notch build quality. Every attachment is built to last. Things are over built, and looks great. If you get into a tight area withan attachment on...go slow, I have got myself into places I could not get out of (the attachment goes the opposite way when turning), it takes som egetting used to before going fast. Even then, if you have a brain fart, you will turn the wrong way and get into a jam, lol

For sidewalks.....nothing is better!! The sweeper is very wide, very fast, and will not bog the motor at all. With how fast it is, I drive the tractor from property to property in the downtown, and trailer it to condo's.

For driveways: I bought a 6' - 3 pt hitch mounted pull plow (no trip), I installed a 3/4" ploy edge. Back into the driveway, drop the blade, pull the snow onto the street for skid steers to get it. This thing will pull as much snow as you can give it....with downpressure! traction is not an issue (unless you on ice), power is not an issue, the cramp in the neck from turning around to look behind you is worth it.

Snow blower: this thing is huge! built very well, blows snow far and hard. with heavy snow, it will bog the motor, but when you see the amounnt of snow coming out of the shute, you will still be amazed.

I have mastered hooking the attchments up, in less than 1.5 minutes, just by using some brute manual muscle. The belt never has slipped, or given any problems.

The cab: Amazing build quality. very sturdy, great visability. I did notice....for what I was doing (rear blade, front blower), it changed the balance of the machine, not exactly in favour. It was still loud inside the tractor, the added height, and the balance change, coupled by little bit less visibility, I took the cab off after 2 uses, and is now sitting on my shop floor (for sale).

Overall: Highly recommend this tractor if you do a lot. The price was easy to justify, after using it. Productivity has gone up sooo much, and the customer is happier with every aspect of our work. Its a win win.

Next year I am buying another one, it is a no brainer to me. Keep in mind I pushed this tractor hard - a lot. And it did exactly what I had planned.


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

Where's the pics?


----------



## lawntec (Aug 20, 2006)

lol. i never thought about pics. I can get pics, but it will take me a couple days.


----------



## Puddle of Oil (Sep 20, 2008)

Thanks for the great review!


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Too much weight on the back with the cab? I don't understand?


----------



## beam (Jan 24, 2009)

i have to agree with all of the above we have four of them with two just for snow with heated cabs and front plows brooms and snow blowers and the others are just for summer work with the trencher, mower deck , bursh hog, slip scoop, soil preperator, leaf blower, aerator . one gas the others are turbo diesels


----------



## lawntec (Aug 20, 2006)

Triple L;1467139 said:


> Too much weight on the back with the cab? I don't understand?


Well....see here is the challenge....with a center articulating tractor, if you add a pile of weight to the back end, when you turn the front end will slide. When you add weight to the front....the back end will slide. When I switch between broom - to blower with the blade on the back, it takes some getting used to before going fast.

When going in and out of driveways with cars in them, you need to be very confident and in control. Yes you would get used to the weight with the cab, but it still makes it a challenge to turn fast and accuratly in the winter.


----------

